
Show HN: Intradrop - sagebird
http://intradrop.com
======
sagebird
Hi HN,

I am tired of mvc web frameworks, so for fun I am looking at minimal ways of
making interactive web pages. I remembered CGI -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Gateway_Interface](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Gateway_Interface)
and I think it is sort of refreshing.

I have some Tiger Tech websites, and noticed they support CGI. Essentially you
can drag and drop a script and it reads from standard in and out to produce a
webpage. I created intradrop with a single python script, that references the
cgi package.
[https://docs.python.org/2/library/cgi.html](https://docs.python.org/2/library/cgi.html)

Intradrop is a toy webpage/wiki where every word entered in a grid of cells
becomes a link you can click. Also, any text which ends in a semicolon is
evaluated as javascript. It allows the creation of crude web programs. See the
"songs" page for examples.

